# replacing Front Struts



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I admit right now this is not on my Cruze. Actually this is for my wife's 2005 Malibu Classic. I am planning on buying quick struts since I do not have the spring compressor etc. How involved is this process? I saw a video on the internet for replacing quickstruts and it showed removing the brake assembly and it looked like the hub also. Is this something I can or should attempt without a lift and air tools?


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

If you were just going to do shocks you can rent a spring compressor from like auto zone for a couple dollars. Never worked on a Malibu, but I put coilovers on my cobalt (I'm no mechanic) and it took me about 4 hours including the issues I ran into. If you feel you are fairly good with tools it's not too hard. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I would upgrade the springs first. Struts if you want to. Compressing the springs isn't terribly hard and not really any more invasive than struts. Granted you need a spring compressor but they aren't expensive and can also be rented as previously stated.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Quick struts are the way to go, it makes things allot simpler. You also get new spring & upper mount that way. Makes changing them about as easy as changing out a shock.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> I admit right now this is not on my Cruze. Actually this is for my wife's 2005 Malibu Classic. I am planning on buying quick struts since I do not have the spring compressor etc. How involved is this process? I saw a video on the internet for replacing quickstruts and it showed removing the brake assembly and it looked like the hub also. Is this something I can or should attempt without a lift and air tools?


The quickstruts are a really good product for the DIYSelfer.....new springs already installed helps remove the concern of reinstalling possibly sacked out springs.

Take a look at the Mali by removing a wheel.

You will have to disconnect the sway bar so each control arm can drop independent from each other.
The caliper and rotor should be removed for clearance sake and it lightens the assembly while you wrestle with it.
There are two large bolt/nuts hilding the strut to the steering knuckle.....you'll be removing these.
There are three (or four) nuts that are removed at the top of the shock tower that hold the strut bearing plate....remove those and the assembly drops out.
You can either transfer the bearing plate or install new ones to the new strut......frankly, since it is my hands, I'd replace them.
Obviously, assembly is in the reverse.

Don't be surprised if the sway bar link ends are worn out and loose.....something else I would tend to automatically replace would be those......not much a matter of if, more along the lines of when will they die.
If the struts are pooped, the links aren't far away.

Once both sides are installed, reconnect the sway bar....wheels....yada yada and wrap it up.
There is no alignment required since the holes are all fixed point mounting (At least, my memory says so)

Good luck!
Rob


----------

